# North West London Gyms



## Adam_W (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Guys/Gals,

Recently moved back to London after 6 months away. Have relocated to Nw London, specifically Kilburn.

Done a search on the site and nothing really came up discussing gyms in this area. Should've moved to East London with all the talk of Muscleworks in Bethnal!

Anyone recommend a decent gym in the North West London/Kilburn area?

There are the generic fitness first & other fitness gyms, but im looking for something a little more 'hardcore' so to speak.

Any information would be gratefully recieved.


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Genesis gym in alperton is the gym your looking for.

In my opinion its better than muscleworks especially for strength and power training.


----------



## Adam_W (Jun 19, 2008)

Cheers Ironhorse, checked it out and its a bit far really. Still a possibility but any one know of anything a little closer?

Thanks


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

Adam_W said:


> Should've moved to East London with all the talk of Muscleworks in Bethnal!


Yes you should have lol!

Can you travel there? Not that clued up on London as I have only just moved here, but only takes me 20 mins by tube.


----------



## Adam_W (Jun 19, 2008)

i COULD travel there, but not worth it on a regular basis. Will be sure to check it out from time to time but i need to find somewhere closer to home. So hoping someone on the forum knows


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

There are two gyms in North London that maybe of use..One in Fortis green road between finchley and Alexander Palace, there is another at Alexander Palace...I am sorry but I can't remember their names. To be honest if you are living in Kilburn you are not that far from Bethnal Green by tube, its only past the Angel and shouldn't take that long for you to get to Muscleworks which looks superb. Equally you could take a look round Shepheds Bush and Acton which again aren't a million miles from you in Kilburn. There is also a pretty gritty gym (not remotely hi tech in anyway on Haverstock Hill between Hampstead and Camden Lock..it was certainly there a few years back just next to a pub...sorry I can't be more specific..

Good luck, make the effort and go to Muscleworks if you can't find anyhting else. Either that or find something central in Covent Garden...lots of good places there, not quite Muscleworks and probably a bit smart but Muscleworks didn't look too shabby either..

Andrew


----------



## Adam_W (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info A.U.K. I know it isnt too far to get to MW, but on a daily basis, taking into account work, ill never be spending any time at home. Ill try find a bit more info on those others you suggested. Im hoping there will be something a little closer that is decent.

Thanks


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Adam_W said:


> Thanks for the info A.U.K. I know it isnt too far to get to MW, but on a daily basis, taking into account work, ill never be spending any time at home. Ill try find a bit more info on those others you suggested. Im hoping there will be something a little closer that is decent.
> 
> Thanks


From what I can see you want a fairly heavy weight gym as opposed to a health club. The main stumbling block is that especially in central London the place is overrun with health clubs, Cannons, Holmes Place etc. True BB gyms seem to be on the outskirts of London. There is a gym in Hendon, again I don't know the name but its in the shopping center...no idea what its like though. There must be something in West london which is really where you are even though Kilburn is NW London you are nearer to west..

Oh hang on there is a gym up the road from you at West Hampsted near the train station I think I recall correctly and there is one on the Finchley Road in the exact same area just up from a nightclub called Beluga. Swiss Cottage has something as well...if not push across to Hampstead and have a gander there...not that far at all...sorry I can't give you names I haven't lived there for nine years but used to go past them all the time.

If I can remember any names I will re post...As a final thought if you see any biggish guys why not ask them where they train...

Andrew


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Adam_W said:


> Thanks for the info A.U.K. I know it isnt too far to get to MW, but on a daily basis, taking into account work, ill never be spending any time at home. Ill try find a bit more info on those others you suggested. Im hoping there will be something a little closer that is decent.
> 
> Thanks


OK well I had a shufty and came up with this little lot...

Local business results for *gyms* near *Hendon, Greater London*<TABLE style=MARGIN-TOP: 6px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0>[TR][TD] <TD class=std style=PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; HEIGHT: 20px; TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=top>A. [TD]*Virgin Active*

- maps.google.co.uk - <NOBR>020 82039421</NOBR> - 2 reviews

[TR][TD]B. [TD]*Playtrainer.com*

- www.playtrainer.com - <NOBR>07796 666 226</NOBR> - more

[TR][TD]C. [TD]*Viva*

- www.seemahealthandbeauty.co.uk - <NOBR>020 82035885</NOBR> - more

[TR][TD]D. [TD]*Mr Fitta*

- maps.google.co.uk - <NOBR>020 82015574</NOBR> - more

[TR][TD]E. [TD]*Nautilus Health Club (**Hendon*)

- maps.google.co.uk - <NOBR>020 82032002</NOBR> - more

[TR][TD]F. [TD]*Golds **Gym*

- www.goldsgym.com - <NOBR>020 89930993</NOBR> - 2 reviews

[TR][TD]G. [TD]*Golds **Gym*

- www.goldsgym.com - <NOBR>020 89016161</NOBR> - 3 reviews

[TR][TD]H. [TD]*LA Fitness*

- www.lafitness.co.uk - <NOBR>020 87316767</NOBR> - more

[TR][TD]I. [TD]*DLE*

- www.dletraining.com - <NOBR>020 8200 0977</NOBR> - more

[TR][TD]J. [TD]*Personal Trainer*

[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]

Hopefully this might help, you aren't far from Golds in Park Royal but be warned the A40 can be a bugger


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Heres the Manor Gym in Fortis Green Road...

The Manor Health & Leisure Club

Health Clubs, Gymnasiums & Beauty Centres (Sports, Leisure, Entertainment) based in the Fortis Green area of London

Tel: 020 88830500

Address: 140 Fortis Green, London, , N10 3EF

View The Manor Health & Leisure Club's profile

This used to be quite a good place, no idea if its still going but it had a nice buzz, not exactly hardcore but if you want that you may have to travel...

thats my lot, probably a load of old guff but it's somwhere to start off your search

good luck

Andrew


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Or sift through this lot, each area has it own listing all you have to do is click and scroll your way through, pick which you think may be ok then go and see for yourself..

http://www.gymvisit.com/findagym.htm?loc=europe/united_kingdom/london#northwestlondongyms


----------



## Adam_W (Jun 19, 2008)

To save from starting another thread, thought i would just edit this one. Have managed to check out Genesis at Alperton and think i might go with it. However, im just about to start a new job in South London, in Earlsfield, so wondering if anyone had any suggestions for good gyms in this area? Or en route from Kilburn to Earlsfield?

Im gonna check the site that A.U.K has suggested as well but to try and sift out the good from the bad thought it would be worth asking again on here.

Appreciate any info.


----------



## Adam_W (Jun 19, 2008)

done a bit of searching and found a Cannons Gym a few mins from work at King Georges Park, Wandsworth. From the pics doesnt look too bad, and will try and check it out next week.

Anyone had any experience with this particular gym or Cannons in general?

Never been a member of big chain gyms, as luckily been able to find decent independent gyms, which in my opinion, seem to be much better suited and reasonable memberships.


----------



## Adam_W (Jun 19, 2008)

No one with any information?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

there is a gay gym(seriously) in vauxhall, being gay isnt compusory though! its got a site, looks great tons of hammer gear called paris gym.i was gonna use it but its not practical.i have trained at the nautilus gym in hendon too. pretty strange setup, but soes the job.


----------



## Muscledit (Feb 16, 2007)

Genesis in Alperton is 'The' ultimate ****hole, I wish they just went bust cause they obviously can't be bothered. We trained there last week (again, thought let's give the poor f.....s a chance) and it was still its usual messy & dirty hole...


----------



## Maximus12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Try the Finchley Manor Gym ! heard its decent and shouldn't be too far from you > http://www.gymsinlondon.com/index.php/north-london/barnet

Cc


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Golds Gym in Park Royal. Thats where you want to go bro.


----------



## alex.p (May 1, 2007)

A.U.K said:


> Heres the Manor Gym in Fortis Green Road...
> 
> The Manor Health & Leisure Club
> 
> ...


Used to train there but not worth it IMO if looking to train with some proper weights, not what it was a few years back..

Might be a bit of travel for you but www.musclelimitgym.co.uk top place


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

essexboy said:


> there is a gay gym(seriously) in vauxhall, being gay isnt compusory though! its got a site, looks great tons of hammer gear called paris gym.i was gonna use it but its not practical.i have trained at the nautilus gym in hendon too. pretty strange setup, but soes the job.


i love that gym

i remember when all that gear was brand new and in a gym on the falloden way


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

gym in cricklewood..............next to MATALAN .....never been in, but could be good

.


----------

